# Neuer Lack für altes Blizzard



## Blizzard Rider (1. Oktober 2004)

Ich möchte meinem RM Blizzard   gerne etwas gutes tun und ihm eine neue Lackierung spendieren.

Ich würde jedoch nur sehr ungern auf das Orginaldesign verzichten. Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit das Bike bei RM neu lackieren zu lassen und wenn ja, was kann sowas kosten?


----------



## Martin M (1. Oktober 2004)

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass jemand mal ein Rocky bei Rockenstein neu hat pulvern lassen. Sah auf dem Foto sehr schön aus. 
Such mal im Classik-Forum, dort, meine ich, hab ich das mal gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (1. Oktober 2004)

Und schon gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=342165&highlight=Rockenstein#post342165

Lustiger thread.


----------



## Blizzard Rider (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Martin M,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde Rockenstein gleich mal eine Mail schicken und fragen was eine Neulackierung kostet.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hermes (3. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
poste doch mal bitte die Antwort von Rockenstein. Ich habe damals auch mal bei Robo (der mit dem Equipe) nachgefragt wie er mit der Ergebniss zufrieden ist. Leider hab ich seine Mail nicht mehr, aber er sagte, dass die Lackierung wohl nicht ganz original sei und auf einem von ihm gescannten File basierte. Die Qualität sein wohl aber sehr gut. Ich habe mich bisher gescheut mein Altitude neu lackieren zu lassen weil ich auf jeden Fall die Ahornblatt Lackierung im Detail behalten wollte. Wenn zusätzliche Kosten für die Vorlage der Ahornblätter aufkommen, diese dann aber wirklich detailgetreu ist, dann beteilige ich mich gerne daran um meinem Rahmen auch eine neue Haut zu gönnen.
Viel Erfolg schonmal,
Hermes


----------



## Blizzard Rider (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Hermes,
ich warte selbst noch auf Antwort von Rockenstein, poste sie aber sobald sie mir vorliegt.
Mir geht's da genauso wie Dir, ich möchte auch auf keinen Fall auf die original Lackierung mit den Ahornblättern verzichten (gehört für mich einfach zu einem Rocky dazu). Ich habe auch bei Rockenstein angefragt ob es möglich ist den gleichen Lack zu verwenden der auch bei RM eingesetzt wird. Sollte das nicht möglich sein werde ich wohl weitersuchen oder den Rahmen einfach so weiterfahren müssen wie er ist.

Vielleicht besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit den Rahmen zu Rocky Mountain zu schicken und dort lackieren zu lassen. Wäre aber, wenn überhaupt möglich, sicher die teuerste Lösung (...allein schon das Porto).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hermes (4. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
die Möglichkeit den Rahmen bei RM selbst machen zu lassen habe ich auch schon in betracht gezogen, allerdings bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, ob die nicht die gleichen Probleme haben. Zwar werden sie wohl das Ahorndesign machen können, allerdings haben sich ja die Decals und Farben schon sehr verändert. Der Vorteil wäre allerdings, dass die bei evtl. Rostschäden direkt selbst hand anlegen könnten. Ich befürchte nämlich, dass sich bei mir in den Sitzstreben ein dunkles Geheimniss verbirgt (was so richtig sch**** wäre). RM bietet wohl (was  hier so im Forum gesagt wurde) lebenslange Garantie auf die hochwertigen Stahlrahmen an, allerdings nur für den Erstkäufer. Ich werde aber mal nachfragen,ob sich da im Zweifel nicht doch was machen lässt.
Schönen Tag noch,
Hermes


----------



## clemson (14. Oktober 2004)

und schon antwort bzgl lackierung gehört?

hätte auch intresse meine vertex machen zu lassen

mfg
clemson


----------



## Blizzard Rider (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
nein, ich habe leider noch keine Antwort bekommen, habe Rockenstein aber heute vormittag nochmal angemailt. Ich hoffe diesmal kommt was zurück...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hermes (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
so, nachdem ich auch Emailmäßig keine Antworten bekommen habe, hab ich mich heute mal ans Fon gehängt und Gleiss, Rockenstein und Brandes und Speckesser mal angerufen.
Ersteinmal sind alle extrem nett und unkompliziert gewesen und haben mir wirklich alles notwendige erklärt.
Fakten: 
Gleiss können die Ahornlackierung nicht machen, allerdings können sie, wenn notwendig, Reparaturen aller Art direkt erledigen. Preis: ~40 für entlacken, 100 einfarbig pulvern. Der Kerl am Fon hatte echt Ahnung und kannte auch von meinem Rahmen (Altitude) die Problemstellen, sogar die der verschiedenen Jahrgänge. -> guten Laden, aber leider für diese spezielle Lackierung nicht die richtige Adresse
B&S: Wurde mir von BikeAction empfohlen, allerdings konnten sie mir nicht auf Anhieb sagen, ob das Decor wie gewünscht klappt. Wollen mich zurückrufen, oder ich melde mich morgen bei denen nochmal. 
Rockenstein: Respekt, der Kerl da hat echt Ahnung. Er sagte auch, dass eigentlich nur RM selbst die originale Lackierung machen darf, allerdings könnte man das wohl auch so irgendwie regeln. Das RM Equipe das dort vor 3-4 Jahren mal lackiert wurde war wohl nicht ganz original Decor, allerdings meint er, dass es mittlerweile wohl original ginge. Auch die Decals, bei mir die alten RM + Typ wäre wohl kein Problem und könnten bei denen gemacht werden. Preis etwa 80 für die Lackierung, 17,50 für die Entlackung, 40 für die Vorlage der Ahhornblätter plus ein paar Euro für die Decals unter Lack plus 20 Versand hin und rück, also so rund um 170. Finde ich persönlich sehr fair. Herr Rockenstein klang wirklich kompetent, ich würde ihm mein Rahmen anvertrauen. -> Hier wird mein Rahmen wohl hingehen

Falls sich hier mehrere Leute finden die das gleiche Decor (Ahorn) brauchen, könnte man ja mal mit Rockenstein reden wieviel günstiger dann das Decor für jeden einzelnen wird. Schreibt doch einfachmal hin wenn ihr mit dem Gedanken spielt.
Achso, wer mit dem Gedanken spielt sein Bike nach Canada zu RM zum lackieren schicken zu lassen, der mäßig höfliche Kerl von BikeAction meinte, dass etwa 450-500 dafür fällig wären. Inwieweit das stimmt,keine Ahnung, aber das war alles was ich dort erfahren konnte. Decals sind für Bikes älter 4 Jahre wohl auch nicht mehr zu haben. 

So weit,
gruß Hermes


----------



## olli (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich halte Rockenstein für ok. Die Preise sind günstig. Aber:
Meine Kampfmaschine sollten Sie im Red Bull Lack machen, ich habe extra noch gefragt, ob ich eine Dose als Farbmuster mitsenden soll und sie sagten: "Nicht nötig Red Bull ist bekannt."

Zurück kam der Rahmen in einem extrem dunklen blau und einem gräuilichen silber. Leider beides nicht Red Bull.

Ich würde (und habe) zwar weitere Sachen dort machen lassen, aber nur einfarbig und ohne den Wunsch auf möglichst genaue Einhaltung einer Vorlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (14. Oktober 2004)

@hermes
merci dir für die infos

mein weinrotes vertex von 96 ist zwar ohne ahornblätter, würd bei einer neulackierung jedoch auch  ahornlackierung nehmen.

mfg
clemson


----------



## Blizzard Rider (14. Oktober 2004)

@hermes
auch von mir vielen Dank für die Infos.   

Ich werde mein Blizzard dann wohl auch bei Rockenstein bearbeiten lassen. Der Preis hört sich m.E. echt fair an. Ich hatte damit gerechnet das die Aktion teurer wird, da ich vor ca. 2 Jahren bei der Firma Anjoni Colour Concept für eine einfarbige Pulverbeschichtung inkl. Sandstrahlen des Rahmens schon ca. 100 gezahlt habe. Ich wollte das Rocky ursprünglich auch bei Anjoni Pulverbeschichten lassen da ich mit der Arbeit echt zufrieden war, dort kann man aber leider nicht auf die "Extrawünsche" bzgl. des Decals eingehen.

Falls wegen einer Art "Sammelbestellung" etwas zusammengehen würde wäre ich gerne mit von der Partie...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## clemson (15. Oktober 2004)

"art sammelbestellung" wäre sicher auch für mich interessant

mfg
clemson


----------



## MATTESM (15. Oktober 2004)

mäßig freundlicher herr bei bike action? ich bekomme das gefühl nicht los dass die derzeit keine wirklich starke phase haben...!

befremdlich bei rockenstein empfand ich, dass ich auf meine email anfrage dort kurz nach eröffnung dieses fred´s schlicht keine reaktion bekommen habe. je nachdem was in der diskussion mit BA in sachen rahmenkorrosion noch herauskommt wäre ich mit meinem element auch dabei, hier eine ahornblatt lackierung zu versuchen. wann soll die aktion starten?

grüße

..m..


----------



## drul (15. Oktober 2004)

wg. "mäßig freundlicher ...": ich hatte da auch mehrmals diese Wahrnehmung. Man sehe sich nur die extrem kargen Antworten im Tech Forum von Bike Action an.

Aber: ich hab dann mal drüber nachgedacht: alle Auskünfte die man erhält sind fachlich sehr korrekt und schnörkellos. Kein Wischiwaschi. Manchmal muss man nochmal nachfragen wenn die Antwort allzu knapp ausgefallen ist, aber dann kommt prompte und widerum exakte Rückantwort.

Und vielleicht ist der Gemeinte halt so knorrig (würde mich gar nicht wundern wenn er unter Freunden sogar ein ziemlich netter Typ wäre). Man muss Wortkargheit ja nicht gleich als Unfreundlichkeit auslegen. Im Zweifel "pro Inhalt"!


----------



## drul (15. Oktober 2004)

Hihi, 
soeben gelesen: im B.A. Tech Forum folgende Antwort auf die Frage eines Forumsteilnehmers "ist das so korrekt?":

"Nein Nichts ist Korrekt."

   

Das hat ja schon was von Comedy ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (15. Oktober 2004)

... führt jetzt ein bischen weg 

aber bike action ist v.a. importeur. ansprechpartner primär der verkäufer. wenn also das teil bei ba gekauft wurde, dann ist ba auch ansprechpartner.

alles andere wäre superdienstleistung und sichumdiekundenkümmern, aber das erwartet wohl keiner in unserem land ...

und mit phil war kurzzeitig mal ein geschulter kundenmensch bei ba. waren zwar viele phrasen dabei, aber wenn die wenigstens freundlich rüberkommen ...


und dann noch zum lackieren: schon gedanken gemacht, welche blätter ihr nehmt? ich fand die früheren viel schöner als die aktuellen, wo man dann diese ellipsen am oberrohr hat ...

d.t.n.


----------



## Hermes (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
zu BA: es war nicht so, dass der Mensch am FOn richtig unfreundlich gewesen ist, aber wenn man sieht wie sich kleine Firmen wie zB Gleiss dann bemühen ohne dass man dort schon ein Produkt für viele hundert (oder tausend) Euro gekauft hat, dann fragt man sich schon, ob so ein Verhalten auf einem harten Markt Not tut. Stichwort Service und Kundenbindung

Zum Lackieren: Ich möchte auf jeden Fall die alten Ahörner  haben, mein Bike ist von 96 und das würde ich gerne 'original' lassen.
Ich würde am Montag nochmal bei Rockenstein anrufen und mal fragen wie es sich preislich bei etwa 5 Leuten regeln würde. Mehr denke ich wären realistisch nicht dabei. Ich frage einfach nochmal detailiert nach, vorallem was man machen kann falls es wie bei Olli laufen sollte und wir dann doch Buche statt Ahorn bekommen. 
Ich sag bescheid, sobald ich das fest ausmachen konnte, dann können wir uns über einen ungefähren Termin einigen. 
schönen Abend noch,
gruß Hermes
PS: Glückwunsch an den neuen Besitzer des Suzi Q.


----------



## clemson (19. Oktober 2004)

Dann las es uns wissen.
meine dame freut sich schon auf ein neues kleidchen   

merci schon mal für deine bemühungen

mfg
clemson


----------



## Hermes (20. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen,
also, hab gerade nochmal mit Rockenstein gesprochen. Wir könnten auf jeden Fall die Kosten für das Erstellen des Decors aufteilen, das wäre wohl kein Problem. Ich bin allerdings immernoch ein kleines bißchen vorsichtig, Rockenstein klingt so als wäre das alles kein Problem, ich stelle es mir halt irgendwie nicht soo einfach vor. Daher hab ich beschlossen, das Ganze persönlich zu machen und meinen Rahmen selbst vorbei zu bringen und dann vor Ort zu klären ob das alles wirklich so klappt. Sind zwar ein paar km dorthin, aber das ist es mir einfach wert.
Ich schätze in den nächsten drei bis vier Wochen werde ich dazu kommen.
Falls jemand aus dem RheinMain Gebiet kommt, können wir uns gerne vorher treffen und ich kann Rahmen mitnehmen. Schickt dann einfach eine Mail an mich.
Soweit,
gruß Hermes


----------



## clemson (21. Oktober 2004)

merci dir für deine arbeit....

muß mir auch noch überlegen wie ich das am besten mache

mfg
clemens


----------



## fritzn (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Hermes und andere Ahorn-Fans,

bin auch dabei! Habe schon ewig vor, das Blizzard aufzumöbeln - am 93er waren zwar keine Ahörner, aber wurschtegal, die sind mal geil!
Sehen wir das mal als "Lifting" für die Grand Dame des Single Trails  

Ich maile Dir nochmal direkt, damit wir das hinkriegen. Wäre echt spitze!
 

Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## clemson (26. Oktober 2004)

also sollte irgendetwas konkreter werden, bitte info an mich....

mein baby  schreit nach neuem kleid...

mfg
clemson


----------



## Hermes (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
sorry, war ein paar Tage unterwegs.
Also, es sieht so aus, dass ich voraussichtlich am 9.11 zu Rockenstein fahren werde. Allerdings ist das bisher noch nicht mit Rockenstein und mit meiner Freundin abgesprochen, daher kann sich da noch was tun. Ich bin terminlich eher ungebunden, falls also einer erst später mitmachen wollte, kann ich auch noch ein paar Tage warten. Ich würde immer Dienstag Abend hinfahren und dann Mittwochmorgen zu Rockenstein gehen, da die Strecke zu weit ist, einen ganzen Tag hab ich dafür leider nie. 
gruß Hermes


----------



## MATTESM (28. Oktober 2004)

denke ich hatte da einen denkfehler: die zusammenproduktion macht ja nur sinn, wenn es sich in allen fällen um blizzards handelt, so dass mein element da eh durch den rost fällt.... richtig??? 

..m..


----------



## clemson (28. Oktober 2004)

geht bei mir ja auch um ein vertex und nichzt um ein blizzard

mfg
clemson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermes (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 
es dürfte keinen Unterschied machen, man könnte allerdings mal rausfinden wie unterschiedlich das Design in bezug auf den Rohrdurchmesser war. Ich vermute aber mal, wenn Rockenstein das Decor überhaupt hinbekommt, dann sollte es wohl keine grosse Hürde sein das auf Alu/Stahl anzupassen.
Auf jeden Fall ist das Element genauso machbar wie das Vertex.
Was sagt ihr denn, wie ehrenwert ist es denn ein Rahmen in der ihm nicht zustehenden Farbe/Design zu lackieren. Also zb normales Altitude in t.o umlackieren oder auch rot/gelbes in das Ltd in rot/weiß? Irgendwie 'gehört' sich das doch nicht oder? Klar, ist auch nur ein Rahmen, aber irgendwie hat man halt ein echtes oder man lässts. Oder seh ich das zu eng?

Hermes


----------



## clemson (28. Oktober 2004)

@hermens, jaja die gute moral....
werds jedoch auch nicht ihn der orginalfarbe machen lassen...da vorher  keine ahornblötter auf meinem weinroten vertex von 96....
ist schließlich auch nicht mehr dann der orginallack 

und was koaner weiß macht koanem heiß

mfg
clemson


----------



## Catsoft (28. Oktober 2004)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> @hermens, jaja die gute moral....
> werds jedoch auch nicht ihn der orginalfarbe machen lassen...da vorher  keine ahornblötter auf meinem weinroten vertex von 96....
> ist schließlich auch nicht mehr dann der orginallack
> 
> ...



Pfui!  
Aber meins bleibt eins von 50  

Und ab jetzt laß ich mir immer die Papiere zeigen und jetzt darfst du   und (in Richtung Norden)


----------



## clemson (28. Oktober 2004)

dann wird meins eins von einem  

ne mal schaun wie ich es lackieren lasse....

muß ja dann auch zur gabel passen den da wird  dann wohl auch meine gute alte judy xc in rente gehen wird

mfg
clemson


----------



## Hermes (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi, also ich sehe, da herrscht wohl eher Uneinigkeit 
Aber ich bleibe bei meinen echten Farben und warte bis mir irgendwann ein rot weißes Altitude über den Weg läuft (also falls einer eines übrig hat  )
Zur Gabel. Ich hab mich entschlossen meine blaue SID in eine Rocky gelbe SID verfeiner zu lassen, dann kann die Judy auch mal Pause machen und ich hab da nicht so nen bunten Klecks vorne am Rad.
Schönen Abend noch,
Hermes


----------



## clemson (9. November 2004)

@hermes

bitte las es mich/uns wissen wie es  bei rockenstein war und was man noch alles wissen muß

merci dir
clemson


----------



## MATTESM (22. November 2004)

hallo an alle lackierer...

gibt es in dieser sache was neues? erfahrungen und preise?

grüße

..m..


----------



## Hellspawn (4. Februar 2005)

huhu. hat sich ma was neues ergeben? Ich hätte auch evtl. ein Blizzard zu lackieren.


----------



## theofil11 (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo RM-Freunde....

... damit bei der RockensteinPulverAction die Decals nicht zu kurz kommen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=147037

viel Spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwaenzi (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo Jungs, 

ich habe genau diese Geschichte gerade hinter mir. Habe ein sehr altes Vertex gehabt, dessen Lack komplett ramponiert war. Daraufhin habe ich es bei der Firma THIEMT in Melle (www.thiemt.net) entlacken und neu beschichten lassen. War mit 80,- Euro preislich nicht zu schlagen, trotz hochwertigem (natürlich UV-beständigem) Pulver.

Die 2002er Schriftzüge habe ich über meinen RM-Händler bestellt, haben schlanke 45,- Euro gekostet. Blieb die Frage mit dem Ahornblatt-Dekor. Bewaffnet mit Detailfotos habe ich mich daran gemacht, das Dekor so realistisch wie möglich in CorelDraw zu konstruieren, dann habe ich es aus spezieller Maskierfolie ausplotten lassen.

Damit zum Lackierer, der mit Hilfe der Folie dann das Muster lackiert hat. Daraufhin habe ich die Decals angebracht und der Rahmen wurde noch einmal mit einem speziellen kratzfesten Klarlack überlackiert. Der Spaß beim Lackierer war mit 120,- Euro das Teuerste.

Meiner Ansicht nach kann sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen. Ein Detailbild des Rahmens habe ich gerade nicht da, kann ich aber noch nachreichen, falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## dertutnix (10. Februar 2005)

schaut gut aus. hast du bitte noch detailaufnahmen? v.a. der übergang würde mich interessieren.

hast du hast den rahmen am anfang ein- oder zweifarbigpulvern lassen?
vermutlich zuerst weiss. dann mit den ahornblättern zum lackierer und der hat abgeklebt schwarz gepulvert.

rest ist klar.

respekt für den aufwand, hat sich gelohnt (auch wenn es von der farbe halt ein blizzard wär   )


----------



## Schwaenzi (10. Februar 2005)

Detailaufnahmen kann ich wie gesagt frühestens heute Abend heranliefern. Mache ich aber gerne.

Zur Farbe: Der Rahmen wurde einfarbig weiß beschichtet, dann schwarz überlackiert. Diese Auswahl hatte zwei Gründe:
1. Die Farbkombi gefiel mir gut (Ihr glaubt nicht, wie lange ich in einem "manipulierten" Foto meines Bikes die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten immer wieder durchprobiert habe, meine Freundin hat mich schon dafür gehasst!)
2. Ein echt metallisches Silber (quasi gebürstet, wie beim Original 2002er Vertex) war nach Auskunft des Pulverbeschichters aufgrund des Alters des Materials nicht mehr in guter Qualität möglich. Und eine silbermetallic-Beschichtung war nicht nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Schwaenzi (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

hier nun wie versprochen die Detailfotos. Ich hoffe, man kann die Schärfe der Kontur gut erkennen. Man hat mir gesagt, dass das Ergebnis sehr stark von der Qualität der Maskierfolie abhängt. Meine war von der Firma ASLAN, habe ich im 10er Pack bei EBay bezogen. Vermutlich Glück gehabt...


----------



## schlappmacher (11. Februar 2005)

Tag,

ist schön geworden! 

Und ich dachte immer, * ich * bin detailverliebt 

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## fritzn (16. April 2005)

Wollte mal wieder reinschauen, ob sich hier was getan hat?

Irgendwelche News von Hermes u. Rockenstein?

Das Vertex sieht schon ganz fein aus. Das waren jetzt 200 EUR, richtig?

Hat jm. schon mal die alten Ahörner, die noch nicht perspektivisch verzerrt waren, vektorisiert?

Fragen über Fragen  

Na ja, habe eben ein neues Projekt am laufen, in dieser Sache hab ich keine große Eile.

Grüße an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermes (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
nachdem ich schon länger nichts mehr hab hören lassen, wollte ich kurz bescheid geben wie es bei mir mit Lackieren steht. Kurz gesagt, ich habe es bleiben lassen. Ich wollte mein Bike die Saison noch fahren, danach kommt es entweder in den verdienten Ruhestand oder es wird restauriert. Es zeigen sich kleine Blasen an den Sitzstreben, hält sich aktuell noch in Grenzen aber nach dem Sommer muss ich was machen. Letzten Winter fehlte mir das Geld eine "Operation" am Hinterbau machen zu lassen und die Lackierung ohne Reparatur der Streben machte keinen Sinn.
Falls jemand es wagt, oder gewagt hat sein Rocky lackieren zu lassen, bin ich auch neugierig Ergebnisse zu sehen, vorallem auch "alten" Ahornblätter, also noch die "Eckigen".

gruß,
Hermes

PS @fritzn: um welches objekt dreht es sich denn bei dir?


----------



## fritzn (18. Mai 2005)

Hi Hermes, 

geht mir da ähnlich: Ich musste mir vor dem geplanten Alpencross noch "zwischendrin" ein Element aufbauen  daher wartet das Blizzard im Keller und tut das auch sicher noch bis nach dem Ax. Grad die Kohle woanders versenkt!   

Zumal immer noch nicht klar ist, ob es denn ein Blizzard ist, was ich da habe:
Rätselei 

Ich vertreibe mir die Zeit immer ganz gerne mit etwas photoshoppen, Lackvarianten probieren, aber ich glaube, so richtig zu einem brauchbaren Ergebnisse werde ich erst kommen, wenn ich die Originallackierung kenne, und mich dann entweder für eine originale Restauration oder mein eigenes Design entscheide.

Kommt jetzt auch drauf an, ob die Decal-Aktion, die Bert gestartet hat, zielführend läuft. Aufkleber 

Das Haupthema dieses Threads kommt schon fast nicht mehr in Frage, da das Blizzard zu dieser Zeit (91-93) eh noch kein Ahorn-Dekor hatte. Und ich hier jetzt das Element zum dransattsehen in Armeslänge von mir stehenhabe  

Wobei Ahorn schon sehr sehr geil ist, und wenn rauskommt, dass das Dekor  dieses Mintgrün war, mach ich das nicht, gefällt mir halt nicht. Dann kommt was eigenes drauf,, und Ahorn spielt dabei sicher eine Rolle.


----------

